# 4 bước đơn giản giúp bạn tìm được mùi nước hoa chân ái, tránh tình trạng vừa mua đã chán



## vietmom (11/9/18)

*Để không bị rơi vào tình trạng bỏ vài triệu ra mua một chai nước hoa nhưng sau cùng lại chẳng ưng ý, bạn hãy kiên nhẫn làm theo 4 bước đơn giản sau đây từ chuyên gia.*

Trời đã sang thu và đây là thời điểm mà nhiều cô nàng rục rịch sắm cho mình một chai nước hoa mới để diện trong mùa lạnh. Việc tìm ra mùi hương yêu thích tưởng dễ mà lại chẳng dễ chút nào. Hẳn bạn đã từng trải qua trường hợp khi thử mùi ở ngoài store thì rất ưng nhưng mua về lại thấy mùi chẳng hay như lúc đầu hay quyết định mua loại nước hoa đang "hot" mà ai xịt cũng thơm nhưng khi bạn xịt lên lại thấy "sao sao", v.v...




​Để không bị rơi vào tình trạng bỏ vài triệu ra mua nước hoa nhưng sau cùng lại chẳng ưng ý, bạn hãy kiên nhẫn làm theo 4 bước đơn giản sau đây từ chuyên gia nhé. Đảm bảo nếu vượt qua được bài kiểm tra này, chai nước hoa đó chắc chắn chính là "chân ái" của bạn.

*1. Hiểu cơ bản về 3 nốt hương*
Để dùng nước hoa, bạn không bắt buộc phải là một chuyên gia "thẩm hương" với chiếc mũi tinh tường có thể nhận biết được đủ nhóm mùi nhưng ít nhất hãy hiểu sơ về 3 nốt hương cơ bản. Điều này tưởng chỉ là lý thuyết trên sách vở nhưng lại giúp ích rất nhiều cho bạn trong việc tìm ra mùi hương "ruột" của mình đấy.




​Mỗi loại nước hoa đều có 3 nốt hương: hương đầu, hương giữa và hương cuối. Hương đầu có mùi nồng nhất, là thứ mà bạn ngửi thấy trong 15 phút đầu tiên sau khi xịt; hương giữa nối tiếp hương đầu và sẽ kéo dài trong khoảng 1, 2 tiếng sau đó; sau cùng là hương cuối - mùi hương trầm dịu hơn nhưng bám lâu nhất và sẽ theo bạn đến hết ngày.


Hiểu sơ về 3 tầng phát triển của mùi hương, bạn sẽ biết được rằng mình nên chọn nước hoa phụ thuộc vào hương cuối chứ không phải hương đầu, bởi hương đầu sẽ bay hơi rất nhanh trong khi hương cuối mới là thứ theo bạn lâu nhất. Ví dụ chai nước hoa bạn thử có hương đầu là vanilla bạn rất yêu thích nhưng hương cuối lại là hoa hồng mà bạn rất ghét, đây rõ ràng không phải lựa chọn lý tưởng rồi. Ngược lại, nếu bạn không ưa hương đầu nhưng lại thích hương giữa và hương cuối thì đây hoàn toàn có thể là ứng cử viên sáng giá.

*2. Lấy giấy thử rồi... đi về*
Trừ khi bạn có sẵn ý định mua hú họa, phó thác cho may rủi, đừng mua ngay một chai nước hoa sau khi mới thử được dăm ba phút. Khi vội vàng như vậy, dễ là bạn sẽ "mua nhầm" lớp hương đầu và khi về nhà sẽ phải tá hỏa vì mùi hương chẳng giống ban đầu chút nào. Ngoài ra, giữa một cửa hàng nước hoa với hàng chục mùi hương khác nhau, khứu giác của bạn có thể bị "loạn", khiến bạn có cảm nhận thiếu chính xác về từng mùi hương cụ thể. Do đó, *lời khuyên của chuyên gia chính là xịt thử rồi... ra về*.




​Ra về với giấy thử của những mùi hương tiềm năng, bạn hãy đi đến nơi có không khí thoáng đãng, lý tưởng nhất là không gian ngoài trời. Lúc này, mũi bạn sẽ được "khởi động" lại, giúp bạn có cảm nhận chân thực nhất về từng mùi hương. Để không bị nhầm lẫn, hãy nhờ nhân viên ghi rõ tên từng loại nước hoa lên giấy thử nhé.

*3. Cảm nhận mùi hương một cách chậm rãi*
Sau khi đã ra khỏi cửa hàng và bước đầu thưởng thức xong các mùi hương, bạn hãy cất từng tờ giấy thử vào một chỗ riêng biệt, có thể túi quần, túi áo, túi xách... và tiếp tục các công việc của mình một cách bình thường. Trong ngày, thi thoảng hãy lấy giấy thử ra hít hà để xem từng mùi hương thay đổi ra sao, từ đó xác định bạn có thích hương giữa, hương cuối hay không. Đến cuối ngày, bạn sẽ có cảm nhận tổng thể rõ ràng nhất về từng mùi hương, và lúc này việc lựa chọn ra người chiến thắng sẽ dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.

*4. Thử trực tiếp trên da*
Khi bạn đã tìm ra mùi hương ưng ý rồi, hãy tiến hành bước thử cuối cùng: xịt trực tiếp lên da. Hãy quay lại cửa hàng, xịt nước hoa lên những khu vực da có mạch đập như cổ tay chẳng hạn (nhớ đừng cọ sát hai cổ tay với nhau vì việc này có thể khiến nước hoa bị biến mùi). Sau khoảng 30 phút, hãy ngửi và cảm nhận xem các nốt hương pha trộn với mùi hương tự nhiên của cơ thể mình ra sao. Lúc này, nếu bạn vẫn thích mùi hương đó thì chúc mừng, bạn đã tìm được chai nước hoa "chân ái" của mình rồi đấy. Happily ever after!




​_Nguồn: Marie Claire_​


----------

